# My new babies



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I decided I wanted a Nigerian buck to breed with my Nigerian doe. Found a breeder close by with beautiful goats and I kinda know her, well I know her sister. Anyway she had a few 10 week olds for sale and I just fell in love with 2 of them. They are brothers and super close so I couldn't take just 1. I will get some pictures as soon as I can, hopefully today. I got a great price and a great (I think) pedigree. 

Fairy Tails Farm Scooby-Dew and Scrappy-Dew

Sire- Steele Ballew Jumping Jack VG
Dam- Goathead Hill Serenity


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Pictures PLEASE?????????


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Now I have the Scooby Doo song in my head.....LoL........Yeah we want to see some pictures. If I can find the camera i'm going to go take some pictures in a moment.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

OK Thses are NOT set up pics as they would not cooperate at all. Hubby is holding them as they are attempting to escape. Later when I get them a little more used to us I will set them up so you can see just how good they look. Both boys have blue eyes.

FTF Scooby-Dew




























FTF Scrappy-Dew


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cuties! they look tired, but I'm sure they'll settle down


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Actually they are a little upset. Scrappy started coughing so off to the vet we went. Both have a slight rattle so they got a couple shots. Vet said slight case of shipping fever even though the trip was only 20 miles. It was windy and cool so we put a tarp over the crate to protect them. Our vet checked them over real well and said they were in great health other than the little cough.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats! :stars: Enjoy and have fun as they get settled in.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

gorgeous boys,, cant wait to see what kinda babies they help make


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

What a couple of cute little guys there,,  congrats on the buy and wish you luck with them in your breeding program to. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very cute.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! Very handsome boys!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! :stars: 

Very cute little guys!


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh nice!! Congrats on the beautiful boys. Are they both staying bucks?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

MiGoat said:


> Oh nice!! Congrats on the beautiful boys. Are they both staying bucks?


Yes they will stay intact. Their lines are too good in my thinking to remove the baby makin' parts.

Their Grandsire's are Munchranch Cactus Jack on the sire side and Pecan Hollow TM Spencer on the Dams side

Granddams are MCH Goodwood Gretta VG on the sires side and Pecan Hollow Poo Bear on the Dams side.

I have see pictures of all these goats are they are impressive to me so bucks they will stay.


----------

